
Brexit Debate - denton-scratch
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0009qgn
======
denton-scratch
Sorry for commenting on my own post.

I don't know if the link is going to work (from here). Let me know if it's no
good, and I'll delete the article.

I normally don't watch parliamentary debates, but I've been watching since
9:30am, and it was gripping.

